# It's kinda dead in here, so let's talk 2018 hunting plans!



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, what's everybody doing this year? My 2018 hunting season will kick off in May with an OTC turkey tag. I've killed a couple gobblers with the shotty, but now I want to get the first long beard under my belt with a bow. If things go according to plan we will keep the ball rolling with a bear hunt for my wife. She has 12 bear points, and I'm hoping that will be enough to draw the Manti-North summer bear permit. If we do draw, I have a work buddy with a very good established bait site that said he will put us on the COR and let us use it. We will have a busy spring getting Mrs. CCG dialed in with her Bear Homewrecker in hopes that she will stick a big bruin with it this year. I hope to purchase a bowfishing setup and skewer some carp along with doing all this as well.

General Season should bring more of the same. GS archery deer tags for the Zion unit and probably buying the new multi-season tag for elk, but hopefully getting it done with the stick flipper(s). As far as LE and OIL stuff we either just bonused for the hunts or put in for tags that we are going to need quite a bit of luck to even draw the tag, so probably nothing new and exciting on that front. Probably don't have the points to draw any antlerless tags this year, but I will still keep my fingers crossed that my 4 antlerless pronghorn hunts might draw me a tag. If that were to happen it would be a bow hunt. Even though we didn't even really have winter this year I am getting cabin fever something fierce! I'm really needing some time in the hills. I'm hoping to get some time to wander and explore the beaver unit for future potential LE elk and bear hunts, and also because the place is just so dang cool! 

Oh, one more thing! I should draw at least one of the five expo tags I put in for this year. The odds for bison last year were about 1 in 6,100, so I will probably draw that one.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

General season turkey, general archery deer and elk. Hope to draw a rifle tag for cow elk or doe deer. Just buying points for LE elk and OIL moose. Just the usual.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah I'm pretty sure I'll draw the Henry's expo tag then the Antelope Island tag in the general draw. Going to be a tough decision.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I need to first find out if I hit the lotto this coming Friday morning. Then I'll start making more concrete plans.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Well, what's everybody doing this year? My 2018 hunting season will kick off in May with an OTC turkey tag. I've killed a couple gobblers with the shotty, but now I want to get the first long beard under my belt with a bow. If things go according to plan we will keep the ball rolling with a bear hunt for my wife. She has 12 bear points, and I'm hoping that will be enough to draw the Manti-North summer bear permit. If we do draw, I have a work buddy with a very good established bait site that said he will put us on the COR and let us use it. We will have a busy spring getting Mrs. CCG dialed in with her Bear Homewrecker in hopes that she will stick a big bruin with it this year. I hope to purchase a bowfishing setup and skewer some carp along with doing all this as well.
> 
> General Season should bring more of the same. GS archery deer tags for the Zion unit and probably buying the new multi-season tag for elk, but hopefully getting it done with the stick flipper(s). As far as LE and OIL stuff we either just bonused for the hunts or put in for tags that we are going to need quite a bit of luck to even draw the tag, so probably nothing new and exciting on that front. Probably don't have the points to draw any antlerless tags this year, but I will still keep my fingers crossed that my 4 antlerless pronghorn hunts might draw me a tag. If that were to happen it would be a bow hunt. Even though we didn't even really have winter this year I am getting cabin fever something fierce! I'm really needing some time in the hills. I'm hoping to get some time to wander and explore the beaver unit for future potential LE elk and bear hunts, and also because the place is just so dang cool!
> 
> Oh, one more thing! I should draw at least one of the five expo tags I put in for this year. The odds for bison last year were about 1 in 6,100, so I will probably draw that one.


Wyoming antlerless pronghorn x2.
UT 
Spring turkey
Hoping to draw my bear tag, but my luck has been horrible. 
3rd year of dedicated deer. 
Antlerless Elk
And either LE or otc elk. 
That is probably gonna do it for this year.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm counting on some luck CCG!! I had a great time hunting mtn lions on the boulder mountains and since im in the last year of my le elk waiting period that boulder mtn early rifle expo tag must be mine. But thats after my spring bear hunt on the lasals. I have a point so things are looking good there. Ill sneak in my OIL hunt for a bull moose on east canyon next. I have 12 points afterall so im getting really close!!!

Then its time for the general season rifle deer and a late season cow elk hunt. No points for deer but I do have a point for cow elk so thats a done deal on both of those.

If none of that works out by some freakish bad luck, I still have 3 antlerless pronghorn points and 7.... yes 7 points for antlerless deer to fall back on. 

Oh but wait! Did I mention all my points for cow moose!? Ill have to make time for that one also. 

Yes indeed, it will be a very busy year for 3arabians.

Until draw results start coming out or I start getting calls from a super funny attorney up in Alaska again. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> I'm counting on some luck CCG!! I had a great time hunting mtn lions on the boulder mountains and since im in the last year of my le elk waiting period that boulder mtn early rifle expo tag must be mine. But thats after my spring bear hunt on the lasals. I have a point so things are looking good there. Ill sneak in my OIL hunt for a bull moose on east canyon next. I have 12 points afterall so im getting really close!!!
> 
> Then its time for the general season rifle deer and a late season cow elk hunt. No points for deer but I do have a point for cow elk so thats a done deal on both of those.
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for that twink up in Alaska to take me bear hunting. Although I'm not sure what kind of bears he is talking about.

Sounds like you might have some tough luck with the draws this year, but haven't you been killing it on the open bull hunts lately? There's always that!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm graduating in May, then taking a week off to turkey hunt before I start my first "real" job. And while I'm very grateful to be done with school, one thing I'm not looking forward to about my career is the need to accumulate time off. I think I'll have three days accrued by the time October rolls around.

I'll really only have time for one big hunting trip, so if my expo applications come up empty, I'll try for sheep tags in 4 states and cow moose in the Utah draw. When I don't draw those, I'll apply for a Wyoming antelope tag I should have a good chance at. I'll also buy lots of points.

I plan on hunting waterfowl almost every weekend. I need to make up for all the times I missed when school got in the way last season. Can't wait!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Sounds like you might have some tough luck with the draws this year, but haven't you been killing it on the open bull hunts lately? There's always that!


Yup, that is the only hunt I can plan on this year and it sure feels good. God bless general season bull elk tags!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Until draw results start coming out or I start getting calls from a super funny attorney up in Alaska again.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sounds like a pretty good looking and smart kind of guy.

And color, it is 2018 you know -()/>-


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

But as for my 2018 hunting plans, we decided to go to Utah in early April a bit too late for me to try and draw an le turkey tag, oh well. I'll be chasing black and brown bears most every weekend from mid April to June depending on snow conditions. Probably have a buddy coming up for a fishing weekend in June chasing king salmon and halibut. In August I'm planning on doing a week long group caribou bow hunt on the Haul Road. September, I've got a couple guys joining me for a 4 day moose/bear canoe hunt. I'll probably also try to do some other weekend bear trips with the kids. October will be birds mostly, plus a family trip to California that I'm hoping to squeeze a tuna charter into. November, most likely a goat hunt unless I manage to fit one in earlier. 

And that is all subject to change if I draw one if the cool tags up here (find out Friday) or pull a Henry's deer tag or Utah OIAL


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I’m short on points for most species so for me it’s really a waiting game. 

I’m putting in for LE Elk (5), Bear (3) and Moose (9) as well as a GS Deer tag in the Cache unit (I usually hunt deer on the Manti) and a GS Turkey tag. 

So it’s most likely that I’ll end up putting in for antlerless Elk on the Manti as well after drawing a bunch of unsuccessfuls. I really hope they adjust the tag numbers back up in the area so I can refill my freezer...last year’s 60% reduction amounted to a hunting camp full of Spike tags and empty freezers.

All this will happen after I get the results from the expo of course.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LE turkey. Going hunting.
Points only for GS 
Long shot at LE
OIL goat. Just below the bonus......forever.

Hopefully the kiddos draw something.———SS


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Moved to the East Coast(ish) so trying to figure out logistics of getting plans sorted out to hunt in the west this fall.

Right now it looks like I'll be doing NY Turkey in May.

Utah GS Archery Deer and Elk in Late August
NY Whitetail with a Bear tag in my pocket
Wyoming Antelope in October
Late season Cow hunt in Utah around Christmas


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

General Season Tags but most important will be my
Dad's Limited Entry Mule Deer Hunt. 19 points should get him the tag but I just jinxed it.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I'll definitely get a Manti La Sal any weapon general season deer tag without any problem. I'll get an OTC any weapon spike tag. I also have 2 points for antlerless elk. I'm trying to decide if I put in for Manti La Sal in October that goes along with the spike tag or if I should put in for an area that I have been but requires an actual winter for the elk to move in.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Channel Islands fishing trip in April.
OTC turkey (daughter + me) in May.
Trip to Powell in June.
lots of other fishing the rest of the summer.
Waste perfectly good fishing time August - October chasing ungulates.
Trip to Powell in October.
More fishing November - March. Start fishing again in March. Fish some more.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

My 2018 plans:

Spring turkey followed up with some May/June crappie and smallmouth fishing. I will have to fit some San Juan bear hunting in there sometime.

That will be followed up with bear hunting in August and will have to fit in around a NM rocky mountain bighorn hunt.

After that, a Sept LE San Juan bull archery followed immediately after by a NM prime archery elk hunt and a San Juan bull muzzy hunt for my oldest daughter. We will then proceed forward with her NM bull hunt in early Oct. A youth antelope will have to fit in there somewhere.

Those will be followed up with quality/high demand hunts for mule deer in NM in Nov. It will be tough to fit those in between a youth only desert bighorn. We will then tackle an ibex, oryx, and a cow elk in Dec all youth hunts.

Now let's see if I pull it off. The only thing I don't have to draw for is spring turkey and the fishing - so I may be off to a good start. ;-)


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

General deer (most likely dedicated). LE Archery Pronghorn. Deer hunting in Montana. I have enough points to do Wyoming Pronghorn as well, still not sure on that one, might do another point again. Lastly OTC general elk like always. Hopefully I'll tag a cow and a bull again like last year. Loving the full freezer!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I drew early turkey hunt 
Took the early rifle deer hunt
Will do the 3 season elk hunt
Put in for LE muzzle elk. (Am right there, have a great shot at the tag)
Bought a buffalo point. (Have 17 points)
Oh ya, will have a cow tag as well. 

Will be a good year no matter what. 
Just good to be out and about.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

My plans are simple.... If I draw a tag I'll go hunt.
If I see the animal I have a tag for... BANG!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

My 2018 plans consist of completing my service hours for dedicated hunter. And since I've already harvested two deer, plan out my 3 boys deer hunts...

Hoping to get a lucky expo draw! 

I put in for LE muzzy elk with an ok shot at drawing, and purchased a bonus point for moose. 

I will buy an over the counter 3-season elk tag if and when I don't draw LE elk. Probably buy another deer point in Wyoming, and have kicked around the idea of buying an out of state deer license in Idaho. Also just ended my waiting period on bear and will buy a point there. 

I will have 3 boys in the youth elk draw... Hope one of them will pull that. This would be a blast. Trying to decide on where to put them in for general deer. Then of course for LE deer.

Should still be a fun year...


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

GS Turkey hunt in May.

I have 2 points for bear so the Nebo multi season tag is already in the bag. You guys should save yourselves the heartache and just buy a point this year. 

5 points for LE elk so I have pretty good chance at drawing an archery tag in my unit. If I don't draw the LE tag then I'll either pick up the either sex archery tag or the multi season tag. (can't make up my mind yet).

I have 1 anterless elk point so I might pull that tag. I honestly haven't even looked at the odds for that hunt so I have no idea if I'm even close to drawing. 

Really debating on putting in for the dedicated hunter program. Odds are really good at drawing that tag if I go that route. If not, then an archery tag is almost a guarantee as well. 

Out of state:
November whitetail hunt in Ohio.
Fishing trip to Montana in the summer.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My life and plans are currently fluid and a bit tenuous. Planning an OTC turkey hunt, standard days of grouse and now chukar hunting, and my Dedicated Hunter days. Need to put in my work hours this year as well.

Sadly, even though I'm not quite 40 yet, my BP has suddenly spiked and kidney in early stages of failure. Thought I was just sick for last weeks of Jan but it turns out its bigger. Never got out to my cow hunt because I felt so bad and now I'm exceptionally relieved given I spike to just below crisis levels of BP without exertion. Glad I wasn't alone in the desert pushing myself. Back to a year of a ton of specialist (kidney and BP were never a problem in past) and trying to track down a diagnosis after a decade of uncertainty. 

Humbled but will pursue what I can do safely. Enjoy 2018 and healthy bodies!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

backcountry said:


> My life and plans are currently fluid and a bit tenuous. Planning an OTC turkey hunt, standard days of grouse and now chukar hunting, and my Dedicated Hunter days. Need to put in my work hours this year as well.
> 
> Sadly, even though I'm not quite 40 yet, my BP has suddenly spiked and kidney in early stages of failure. Thought I was just sick for last weeks of Jan but it turns out its bigger. Never got out to my cow hunt because I felt so bad and now I'm exceptionally relieved given I spike to just below crisis levels of BP without exertion. Glad I wasn't alone in the desert pushing myself. Back to a year of a ton of specialist (kidney and BP were never a problem in past) and trying to track down a diagnosis after a decade of uncertainty.
> 
> Humbled but will pursue what I can do safely. Enjoy 2018 and healthy bodies!


Hope you get feeling better and get it figured out!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Sadly, even though I'm not quite 40 yet, my BP has suddenly spiked and kidney in early stages of failure. Thought I was just sick for last weeks of Jan but it turns out its bigger.


Bummer. My family has a history of renal failure. Lucky me I didn't inherit the gene. Donated one kidney to my brother. The only way someone else is getting the other is over my dead body 

Second year of dedicated hunter for me and I got the hours out of the way last year.
Put in for a LE bonus point for deer. 
Thinking about the multi season elk tag. If not just put in for archery.
Hopefully helping the kids and grandkids out on their tags.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

You know, I gave up trying to get a bear hunt here and am heading North of the Boarder to Idaho in April since it's an OTC Tag. Got a cousin up there who will show me the ropes. I am however grabbing a Turkey Tag and heading up by Flaming Gorge for a Turkey Shoot!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

End of May first two weeks of June- Montana P-dog hunt.
3rd week of June Montana - Gopher/P-dog hunt.
July- Ride Motorcycle to Chicago.
August - 10 days on the Green. Drift boat and fly fishing.
September- 10 days camping in central Utah fishing.
Oct.- If I draw a special unit hunt tag I may go after a deer.

Retirement is good guys (and gals). Enjoy.


----------



## Swampy_Dog (Oct 4, 2015)

I’ll be doing general muzzy deer, elk point, and buffalo if I don’t draw anything I should be able to pull a doe deer tag with 8 points and I’ll be doing Wyoming antelope as well. Hope his year is better to me then last I had a lot of tag soup last year


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Al Hansen said:


> End of May first two weeks of June- Montana P-dog hunt.
> 3rd week of June Montana - Gopher/P-dog hunt.
> July- Ride Motorcycle to Chicago.
> August - 10 days on the Green. Drift boat and fly fishing.
> ...


What section of the Green? Jealous. Not much time on the river for me this year, first in a while.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

It all starts with a LE turkey hunt this April. I will be mentoring my tag to my son. Hoping that some of the hard lessons we learned with Katorade last spring pay off this year. It is ALOT different hunting with youth and there are unique challenges to it. Can't wait to see the smile on his face when he connects.

After that, I'll get him a general season tag and we'll hunt the youth weekend for hopefully his 2nd turkey. If that doesn't work out, a weekend or two during the general hunt to try and get it done.

I don't have much in the way of UT bonus points anymore, so likely just a bonus point for antelope and mountain goat. I did look at odds today, and my wife is on the threshold of an early Manti LE rifle elk tag. That won't likely happen this year, but it's nice to know it's an option for her. She also has 15 points for Rockies too, so maybe in the next 7-10 years, she'll pull one of those tags. Please let it be sooner than later!!

I'm looking at doing both a buck and doe antelope in WY this fall. My wife and kids had a blast last year on the doe hunt, and I have enough points to pull a buck tag this year, so we'll do a family trip for the does, and if the opportunity for a nice buck doesn't present itself at that time, I'll come back for a few more days of serious "shopping" to find him.

I burned my general deer points last fall, so it doesn't look good for deer this fall, but the general elk hunt is a nice fall back to have! I'm not knocking it out of the park like 3arabians, but have a plan to get there...just tagging along with him 

I did promise myself that with my son getting older (9), that I need to get him into some birds to stoke the fire, so I've committed to taking him out on a good number of duck hunts in the fall. I just want to give him the chance to pull the trigger. I remember how it was with my dad, and couldn't wait to go on those outings as a youth. Hopefully, I can re-create some of that magic with my own son now!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

archery muzzy rifle for deer for me my buddy and nephew. witch we probley wont draw with 0 points. my nephew has the better chance of getting a tag. Then i will be putting in for moose with 15 points. Witch I wont draw with my luck. Then my self buddy nephew and girlfriend we all will be putting in for antelope. we will be going in with 6 points each. Witch we should draw or have a really good chance of drawing. If we draw it a new unite for me. 

For anterless i will be buying a antelope and moose point for me and maybe a deer point as well. 

If we dont draw buck antelope we might put in for the doe tag and i might put in for my cow moose tag.

swan tag witch will turn in to a point. crane depends what other hunts i draw in sept.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, we will see how the draws go. 

AZ 

* Elk Points 

* Deer points 

* Sheep points 

NV

* Points for all species, but sheep. 

UT

* LE Deer - Crawford ML

* LE Elk - Waiting Period

* LE Pronghorn - points

* OIL DBH - San Something

* OIL CBH - Newfoundland

* OIL Moose - Cache

* OIL Bison - Books

* OIL Goat - Willard

* GSD - Cache ML

* Undecided on Swan 

* Sage Grouse if successful on Cache ML (Should be it was 100% for NR last year)

* Points for antlerless

WY

* Bison - Cow

* Moose - Area 21

* Goat - Area 3

* Sheep - Area 1

* Deer - Area 89 / Gen

* Antelope - Area 63

* Elk - will depend on other draws. Looking at 100 type 2, 24 type 1 

* Antlerless multiple

* Sandhill Crane - Area 1 

* Sage Grouse OTC favorite hunt of the year. 

Should be another good year.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

So slight change in plans. I'm either gonna have to bump the moose hunt to the later weekend and make it only a friday night-sunday night deal, or cancel it all together. You know, to fit in the mountain goat tag I just drew up here! Same area I hunted last november, but with a season from August 10-October 15! Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Slight edit in my plans. I just found out that my meager amount of bear points was enough to draw the fall hunt where I archery deer and elk hunt. This bear hunt runs concurrently with the archery hunt so I decided to withdraw my app for a bonus point and put in for the real thing. If all goes according to plan there will be bear bait hunts for both CCG and Mrs. CCG this year!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh and I forgot that the Mrs. Cake put in for the caribou tag I had last year, and looks like she drew it!


----------



## Romulus (Mar 11, 2016)

Zzz


----------



## Romulus (Mar 11, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> But as for my 2018 hunting plans, we decided to go to Utah in early April a bit too late for me to try and draw an le turkey tag, oh well. I'll be chasing black and brown bears most every weekend from mid April to June depending on snow conditions. Probably have a buddy coming up for a fishing weekend in June chasing king salmon and halibut. In August I'm planning on doing a week long group caribou bow hunt on the Haul Road. September, I've got a couple guys joining me for a 4 day moose/bear canoe hunt. I'll probably also try to do some other weekend bear trips with the kids. October will be birds mostly, plus a family trip to California that I'm hoping to squeeze a tuna charter into. November, most likely a goat hunt unless I manage to fit one in earlier.
> 
> And that is all subject to change if I draw one if the cool tags up here (find out Friday) or pull a Henry's deer tag or Utah OIAL


I drew DM210, but looking for a haul road caribou partner for Aug 10-Aug 27.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romulus (Mar 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that I officially know that I didn't draw an expo tag.
I'll start planning for my dedicated hunter deer hunt this fall.
I just signed up for my service hours.
I will not be doing the archery hunt but will take a few days off for the muzzy hunt.
I happen to be in a unit that now has the early season rifle hunt, so I'll buy a rifle elk tag just in case I run into a nice bull but my focus will be on the deer.
Then if I still haven't tagged out, I'll go on the late rifle hunt and try to sit on a migration route.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

-Hunting lahontans in March, this is the year for a giant! 

-Trying to decide which unit I want to unsuccessly apply with my LE elk points 

-GS rifle deer

-Might draw a cow tag this year-I can if I want 

-Likely to do spike elk 

-Still trying to figure out Wyoming pronghorn. Have 1 point, and don’t really understand the system so I’ll be reaching out to a couple people here for some info. Just want to kill a buck, and I don’t care about or need the “trophy” units.

#totp


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

backcountry said:


> What section of the Green? Jealous. Not much time on the river for me this year, first in a while.


Below the dam to Little Hole. We won't drift Fridays and Saturdays. To many inner tubers and water guns.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't have much faith in drawing any limited entry hunts, not enough points. But hopefully I can at least get a general season deer tag to go along with a spike elk tag. Chasing bear with hounds is still my main passion, so that's what I'll be doing all spring and summer and likely fall too......assuming a close friend or myself draws a fall tag.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> -Still trying to figure out Wyoming pronghorn. Have 1 point, and don't really understand the system so I'll be reaching out to a couple people here for some info. Just want to kill a buck, and I don't care about or need the "trophy" units.
> 
> #totp


Feel free to shoot me a PM. I feel like I understand the WY system pretty well, and can help guide you to a hunt that would work. Good thing about WY is that the deadline to apply isn't until May 31, so you can actually look at their tag number recommendations for units BEFORE having to apply for them. I believe that is a big plus.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

First up for me is the Missouri youth turkey season for my son who will be 11. He got his first deer last fall, hope to add his first turkey. In Missouri all turkey tags are OTC with a 2 bird limit. I'll chase gobblers on public land the rest of the season.
I put in for everything in UT except elk which I am in a waiting period for. I have 13 NR Desert BH points which may as well be zero. But they have to pull someone's name out of the hat, may as well be mine!
I'll be putting in for deer and elk points in CO and deer and antelope points in WY. I unsuccessfully hunted ID for deer last fall and I'm thinking about giving it another go in a different part of the state. 
Archery and rifle deer this fall in Missouri. Waterfowl season starts after rifle deer season and I will be on the water as often as I can until the end of January.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Only one change - point for bear instead of trying to draw. Have a feeling it's gonna be a banner year for smallies in June.

Otherwise, on track (so far...). Finished putting the kids in for theirs, my bighorn and oryx, and the wife's oryx (same app as mine). In NM, we get to pay full upfront when we apply -O,-


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> -Hunting lahontans in March, this is the year for a giant!


I think I could get interested in this too...but I just don't want to fish off a ladder!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am at the point I can draw a number of LE Archery Elk tags I want.. but don't feel prepared. So putting in for a hail mary unit in the meantime.


Hoping to get out of state but have no clue what I am doing. I am an opportunist, not a trophy hunter. Even then, it's hard to figure stuff out not in Utah!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My plans: Draw tag, wait for opening day, kill stuff.


-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Big plans for the Remington's this year..

Dedicated Hunter UT Buck Deer
Multiseason Elk tag
Antlerless elk tag (hopefully)
WY Antelope hunt
CO third-season buck deer
ID OTC Archery Elk
ID OTC Rifle Deer

Now, if I can only get work to agree that I need more time off, it should be a fun fall!


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

My Plans:

WY Unit 99 Elk
WY Antelope
Whatever I draw in NV, AZ, NM, UT, or ID
ID OTC Elk or Deer


----------

